# How to get AVG free for dial up?



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I want to install AVG free for a friend. They only have dial-up. Yeah, I know it really sucks, but that is all that is available to them at this time. Anyway, how can I get the program, save it to cd or memory stick and put it on their computer? Not just the 2Mb installer program, fut the full install.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

go to www.cnet.com and enter AVG free edition in the download search.

You can also find it at www.filehippo.com

Save it to your chosen storage media for installation as a set up file instead of running.

I always install AVG from a saved installation file to the desktop when setting up a dial up connected system because saving seems to run more error free than direct run. Once installed, the saved set up file can be removed if desired.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

You can get the majority of it that way but any updates since the cnet file will still have to be downloaded. There is no way around that for the install.

But at least it won't take 8 hours ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

L


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I like my 55k dial up because it does what I need to manage my portfolio or play the occasional online game. costs only $6 a month on top of my local only $15 a month landline and stays connected better than my neighbors DSL, wireless and cable. 

I laugh every time one of them knock on my door asking to use my dial up because their high speed has gone down for some reason after the markets open and they are trying to do trades. They whine about how their high speed is down, then bad mouth how slow my dial up is compared to their high speed and say my slow speed probably cost them a couple hundred as they crawled in ther trade.....

Then they ask for another cup of coffee and say they are sure glad they got a close neighbor with a dependable connection to borrow when they're in downtime pinch even if its slow dial up and they made some money anyway while enjoying a good cup of coffee ound:


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

OK!, Thanks, I got it. Since I was in a hurry, I D/L'ed Avast! and installed that. We'll see how that goes, but probably change back to AVG later. Their Norton on their 1 y/o computer expired yesterday. Never knew about HippoFile...I like it.

Thanks, again!!


----------

